# hello my name is kevin victoria bc



## kevin mcdonald (May 5, 2016)

Currently building a 2 x 72 grinder... using a v/s Bardor motor.


----------



## PeterT (May 7, 2016)

Welcome Kevin. Pictures! We love pictures!


----------



## Jwest7788 (May 8, 2016)

Welcome!

+1 on pics.

Let us know if you run into trouble!

JW


----------



## EricB (May 11, 2016)

Cool, can't wait to see this, a buddy of mine wants us to start making knives, so I might have to build one of these eventually.

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------

